# Do evening primose oil capsules expire?



## Kajabada (Feb 26, 2005)

Does anyone know if evening primrose oil capsules expire? I have bottle of them that is 2 1/2 years old, but there is no expiration date on the bottle. I want to pass them along to a friend to help soften her cervix, but are they still good (for oral or cervical use)?

Thanks! Katherine


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

Mine have an expiration date on them. I bought them in Sept 04 and the latest bottle expires Apr 06.


----------

